# kit yourself out at aldi in may



## alecstilleyedye (1 May 2009)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week19thursday09.htm

aldi are doing one of their bike stuff sales on 7 may. if you fancy taking the lycra plunge, it's a great time to get reasonable kit for bargain prices. make sure you go early, as it tends to shift quite quickly, and as it's a bit of a special offer promotion, they don't seem to come back into stock again until next year.

i recommend the socks and gloves to anyone, and the computer, although cheap, works fine. you see a lot of people out and about in aldi's cycling gear, so don't be put off by the brand.


----------



## mr Mag00 (1 May 2009)

that link doesnt work


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 May 2009)

sorry, fixed it


----------



## RabbitFood (1 May 2009)

here is the link

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week19thursday09.htm?WT.z_src=main


----------



## l4dva (1 May 2009)

Will they have other items in the store that they don't advertise on the web site. Ages ago I remember seeing a hydration back pack in Aldi (or it might have been lidl) I was hoping to get one this time around!


----------



## Banjo (1 May 2009)

Anyone tried one of the Aldi Jackets? They say they are weatherproof in the advert,could be just what I need ,along with a long list of other stuff :-)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 May 2009)

Banjo said:


> Anyone tried one of the Aldi Jackets? They say they are weatherproof in the advert,could be just what I need ,along with a long list of other stuff :-)



i've got one from a couple of years ago; the front is windproof and ok for light showers. i'd imagine the pack away ones will be quite water resistant, but not like a heavy duty rain jacket.


----------



## Downward (1 May 2009)

My gloves have lasted 6 months and glasses are decent.
Might get a 3rd pair.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 May 2009)

The Jackets are great - Peter Storm quality at the least. In fact I have not bought anything from either Aldi or Lidl that has not performed above par.


Banjo said:


> Anyone tried one of the Aldi Jackets? They say they are weatherproof in the advert,could be just what I need ,along with a long list of other stuff :-)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (1 May 2009)

Nice one thanks for the heads up


----------



## Bman (1 May 2009)

Never been into our (new) local Aldi. Even though I commute right past it every day!

May have to make a small detour on the 7th


----------



## 3-IN-One (1 May 2009)

Happy Days roll on may 7th

Cheers


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 May 2009)

Yup, I recommend - I've got a couple of jerseys, jacket and gloves - got me past a couple of fancy lyrca's on spanking new bikes last weekend!!!


----------



## valleyold boy (1 May 2009)

the wine is worth buying also just sampling some as i type.


----------



## punkypossum (1 May 2009)

The jackets seem different tho, seems to be the softshell material rather than the crinkly stuff this year...

And no gilets this time, could have really done with another one! :-(


----------



## garrilla (6 May 2009)

Just a reminder - tomorrow is Aldi day


----------



## Alembicbassman (6 May 2009)

No Unicycle 

Lidl had a Unicycle.


----------



## MajorMantra (7 May 2009)

valleyold boy said:


> the wine is worth buying also just sampling some as i type.



Ended up doing the same this evening. I went to Aldi in the hope of getting first dibs if they put stuff out the night before, but they didn't. Grrr. So instead my friend and I bought a full Scottish breakfast and some booze. Sigh...

Matthew


----------



## Tony B (7 May 2009)

same here, they didn't put it out so ended up buying biscuits and peanuts [recommend the milk chocolate peanuts]


----------



## lozzy73 (7 May 2009)

This is my first post and today will be the first day I've ever been to Aldi. Hoping to get the waterproof.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 May 2009)

I'll be pootling of to my local store in a bout 20 mins. After some shorts and tops. There 'new' S/S ones look very cool.


----------



## marooncat (7 May 2009)

Am hoping to get to one this evening en route home.

Lidi is a much better location for me, a 10 min walk from the office so do-able in my lunch hour whereas Aldi is about a 30 min walk which does not leave much time for shopping allowing for the return walk


----------



## gavintc (7 May 2009)

I decided to do a search for Aldi - none in Edinburgh. I was quite surprised as there are lots of Lidl, so I will certainly not be dropping in to see what tat they have for sale.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 May 2009)

Just got back. The SS Tops are a good fit as are the padded shorts. 

_*On the other hand *_- The Soft Shell Cycling Jacket is very tight in the arms (I bought an XL and still only managed to get it on). Chest size (quite generous) seems disproportionate to the arms - So if you are a muscular type avoid this jacket.


----------



## Tony B (7 May 2009)

Got a track pump, review of it later when it stops raining, black medium top quite a good fit, rear frame bag and some more packets of chocolate peanuts


----------



## Amanda P (7 May 2009)

Hmmm. Handy reminder - thanks chaps. I'll be going by at lunchtime, so I'll take a look...


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 May 2009)

gavintc said:


> I decided to do a search for Aldi - none in Edinburgh. I was quite surprised as there are lots of Lidl, so I will certainly not be dropping in to see what tat they have for sale.



I`m sure there is an Aldi in Edinburgh, might be down Granton/pilton way though ? Luckily in Dunfermline area, we have 2 quite near, bought two of soft shell jackets, tight fit even in X-large but seem quite good, gloves as well tight fit, but again seem fine. Skipped shorts as my expeirence from last year was don`t bother. Will spend more money on those from somewhere else. Oh and forgot bought one of those small packed light jackets, will do for shoving in the bag for those summer showers etc.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 May 2009)

So I am not the only one. I am wearing mine now seeing if it will stretch to fit. My hands have not yet turned blue (as I was expecting) and it is surprisingly warm (although this may be due to loss of feeling in my arms )


MrGrumpy said:


> bought two of soft shell jackets, _tight fit even in X-large_ but seem quite good


----------



## punkypossum (7 May 2009)

The sizing choice was awful - there was a single short sleeved jersey in a size small in the whole shop (now mine). The short sleeved ones seem shorter than last year as well... And yes, the sizing is bizarre - I needed a medium in the soft shell jacket, just to make the arms long enough (they are still on the short side) and the gloves are tiny!!! Really wanted a white stuff coat, but that obviously had to be the one item that came out large, so medium was too big...

Only 1 pair of shorts in my size in and they had paint on, so I left them...

All in all, not the best trip to Aldi I ever made...


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 May 2009)

must be a crap Aldi, the one beside me had a good selection, however not alot of x-large  wonder if thats due to the sizing ??


----------



## valleyold boy (7 May 2009)

Just bought cycing shirt,had to buy X large(46-48 chest) when large is normally a loose fit,so sizes are quite small.But looks ok for £6.99.Also bought a spare computer.


----------



## punkypossum (7 May 2009)

MrGrumpy said:


> must be a crap Aldi, the one beside me had a good selection, however not alot of x-large  wonder if thats due to the sizing ??




Loads of XL in ours!!!!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 May 2009)

I was one of the first through the doors this morning. They had one of each size from Small to XL in each item of cyclewear. One assumes that they have more stock to replace purchased items with.


----------



## punkypossum (7 May 2009)

No, once it's out on the shelves, that's it...no restocks...

Passing another Aldi on my way from work later...will have a look in there, by then the returns might have started coming in!!!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 May 2009)

Then I got lucky (for once ). It's been a while 


punkypossum said:


> No, once it's out on the shelves, that's it...no restocks...
> 
> Passing another Aldi on my way from work later...will have a look in there, by then the returns might have started coming in!!!


----------



## biffosbats (7 May 2009)

*ALDI BIKE BITS*

Yep can vouch for SOME of the stuff in Aldi and Lidl for us bike monsters.
The lycra shorts were a bit thin for my liking (still can't grumble about Halfords Bike Line padded shorts at the price!). Have had a bottle cage, computer, mitts, kick stand, front bag, and one or two other things from both the German supermarkets and pretty happy. Agree that stuff sells very quickly and it's a bit hit and miss which stores are carrying which products. The jackets look pretty good this week too! Happy shopping (and cycling!).


----------



## ACS (7 May 2009)

Got a jacket (in red), plus a SS top in white had to go up a size and a pair of glasses. Looked at the shorts a bit thin and did not fancy the grooved pad for some reason. Looked at the frame bag and was undecided so I left it may go back depending on feedback from the site.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 May 2009)

the frame bags are useful in winter when a saddle pack would interfere with the rear light mounted on the seat post.


----------



## Rezillo (7 May 2009)

I wanted a soft shell jacket but the material seemed very rubbery compared to my current Aldi one and I just couldn't get my arms down the sleeves, even on the L and XL sizes, and I haven't got particularly large arms!

John


----------



## ACS (7 May 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> the frame bags are useful in winter when a saddle pack would interfere with the rear light mounted on the seat post.



Excellent point and very well presented if I may be so bold. 

Back to Aldi for me.


----------



## 4F (7 May 2009)

Tony B said:


> Got a track pump, review of it later



Let's hope it is better quality than the last one which lasted less than 24 hours


----------



## yenrod (7 May 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week19thursday09.htm
> 
> aldi are doing one of their bike stuff sales on 7 may. if you fancy taking the lycra plunge, it's a great time to get reasonable kit for bargain prices. make sure you go early, as it tends to shift quite quickly, and as it's a bit of a special offer promotion, they don't seem to come back into stock again until next year.
> 
> i recommend the socks and gloves to anyone, and the computer, although cheap, works fine. you see a lot of people out and about in aldi's cycling gear, so don't be put off by the brand.



Ive seen riders in the cycling shoes they had out a while back.

Its better if you goto an area where cycling isn't very popular - liverpool is good for that as most are into football !


----------



## MajorMantra (7 May 2009)

MrGrumpy said:


> I`m sure there is an Aldi in Edinburgh



I'm pretty sure the closest is Musselburgh, which is where I went back to today. Got:

2 softshell jackets (I have skinny arms, and yes the sleeves were still tight)
1 SS jersey (bit crappy, but thought I might as well at £7)
2 pairs of socks (possibly also crappy, time will tell)
1 pair sunglasses (fairly hideous but comfy and effective, I wore them on the ride home. They come with yellow and clear lenses as well.)
1 pair of gloves (for my flatmate, sizing seemed biased towards the small by the way)

The small shorts weren't small enough for me and they didn't have undershorts that would fit me either. I almost bought the windproof jacket but decided it was too baggy. Also, it's not very long in the back like a proper cycling jacket, so I think I'll save my pennies for something that fits better and is a little breathable.

By the way, if any Edinburgh folk are planning a trip to Musselburgh today, it's bloody windy! Coming back into town was quite hard work - a 30mph headwind gusting to 50mph. And I was riding a 70" fixed gear which didn't help.

One final note, it's worth asking if you don't see what you're after. The Musselburgh Aldi had boxes and boxes of cycling stuff that they hadn't put out yet.

Matthew

EDIT: I forgot to mention - my friend got the shorts and whilst they seem ok, the position of the pad is a little odd. It's quite far back so it extends up the back side somewhat and gives a distinctly Polish cycling team effect at the front:







You've been warned.


----------



## demonboylard (7 May 2009)

lol, I picked up:

Drinks bottle and cage.
Frame bag.
Mini-pump.
Spiral bike lock.

all for just over 11 quid. I have a 'proper' bike lock, very thick and solid, but don't want to drag it round on days out, but hopefully the smaller cable lock will act as enough of a deterrent if I need to pop into a pub to er, ask for directions.
All the other stuff seems ok.

M.


----------



## colinr (7 May 2009)

Norwich store was well stocked. Picked up 2 jerseys, jacket, glasses and gloves. Sizing seemed fine, managed to find (and fit into) everything in medium.


----------



## Tompy (7 May 2009)

I bought a softshell jacket (I have skinny arms). It's more of a jersey than a jacket, similar fit to my Assos Intermediate jersey. 

I also got some pants but don't know if they'll fit yet.


----------



## MrGrumpy (7 May 2009)

yep thats what i thought when I saw the shorts, same last year, not very well fitting  I think the softshell jerseys are well nice.


----------



## Joshgav (7 May 2009)

I popped in and got a softshell jersey and some shorts and socks and gloves. Most of it seems reasonable, but the gloves do seem rather small, and I got them in large!


----------



## MajorMantra (7 May 2009)

Joshgav said:


> I popped in and got a softshell jersey and some shorts and socks and gloves. Most of it seems reasonable, but the gloves do seem rather small, and I got them in large!



Yup. I got my flatmate some XL gloves and even they were on the tight side. He's by no means fat or unusually big-handed.

Matthew


----------



## RabbitFood (7 May 2009)

That place is great for begginers, i have been riding for 1 month now and already done 10 miles in May but had a few things to get and ended up getting

cycle comp
shorts
tights, (are running ones but do the same job)
glasses
lock

all for under £25 so great for everyone and I have now tacken the lycra plundge and could nt wait to get home and try it on, i look like a propper cycliest now hehe

love it 

Rabbit


----------



## Morrisette (7 May 2009)

Got a jacket, in purple. Very cheap, looks fairly similar to some I've seen at three times the price so - yay for Aldi! I've never been in there before!


----------



## Alembicbassman (7 May 2009)

A word of warning about the £6.99 short sleeve tops, the stitching is coming undone on mine already after 1 ride.

Decathlon's £7.95 tops are far far better.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 May 2009)

Cheers - Shall take it under advisement. Will try it out tomorrow.




Alembicbassman said:


> A word of warning about the £6.99 short sleeve tops, the stitching is coming undone on mine already after 1 ride.
> 
> Decathlon's £7.95 tops are far far better.


----------



## lozzy73 (7 May 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Just got back. The SS Tops are a good fit as are the padded shorts.
> 
> _*On the other hand *_- The Soft Shell Cycling Jacket is very tight in the arms (I bought an XL and still only managed to get it on). Chest size (quite generous) seems disproportionate to the arms - So if you are a muscular type avoid this jacket.



I agree with this for the women's too. I had to get a medium in the soft shell and the high visible waterproof and small in tops and shorts (if anything they are both a little big). The gel gloves fit like a ...lol. Got a lot of things and spent more than I intended.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 May 2009)

The Soft Shell top reminds me of a scuba wet suit. Not quite the same material but along the same lines. Will try it out tomorrow. 


lozzy73 said:


> I agree with this for the women's too. I had to get a medium in the soft shell and the high visible waterproof and small in tops and shorts (if anything they are both a little big). The gel gloves fit like a ...lol. Got a lot of things and spent more than I intended.


----------



## puddleglum (7 May 2009)

For those that live in the Preston area - went into Bamber Bridge Aldi this afternoon, and they don't seemed to have sold anything at all...all stock left in all sizes (this was a couple of hours ago).


----------



## Toby_2009 (7 May 2009)

Alembicbassman said:


> A word of warning about the £6.99 short sleeve tops, the stitching is coming undone on mine already after 1 ride.
> 
> Decathlon's £7.95 tops are far far better.



Just got back from buying one where is the sticking coming apart? is it too tight?


----------



## Alembicbassman (7 May 2009)

The stitching by the elastic bottom is weak, I usually take a medium, I got a large which is just a tad big.

The computer, gloves, specs and camera bag are all ok though.


----------



## 3-IN-One (7 May 2009)

Just got mine

Shorts
Specs
Socks
Track pump
undercrackers

Will give you a verdict ina few days


----------



## alecstilleyedye (7 May 2009)

sent the wife out for an extra pair of gloves for me, a pair for dd, socks for me and the bottle and cage. the socks and gloves are a known quantity (which is why i wanted some more), and the bottle and cage seems a real bargain too, although the mount for bikes without bottle cage brazings looks like it will only fit old steel racers, i had to use gaffa tape to get the bottle cage on my daughter's bike.


----------



## Toby_2009 (7 May 2009)

Got mine this afternoon,

shorts
S/S jersy
mini pump
socks
bottle and cage
cycle computer

All seems fantastic!


----------



## Plax (7 May 2009)

I got 2 tops and 2 pairs of gloves. I resisted the socks this time as I still have several pairs unopened. A bit disappointing that they only had one colour for the ladies though. Got a small mans top in the black and red. I did want the one with the lime green and circle patten as I thought that looked cool,but they only had the larger sizes left. I didn't like the look of the jackets so left them. I avoided the underwear and shorts as from past experience the padding is awful.


----------



## garrilla (7 May 2009)

1 x ss jersey (lime green and circle patten), 1 x track pump (for pressurising coke bottle rockets), 1 x w/p Jacket, 3 x gloves (me + 1 each for sons) = cheap shopping fro a change


----------



## lantern rouge (8 May 2009)

got ...
shorts
black and white soft shell jacket with tight sleeves!!
2 pairs socks
glasses (1.99!)
hi viz rain/shower jacket to put in my back pocket

result!


----------



## BSA (8 May 2009)

They had plenty of stock in Sheffield. 

I got:
Shorts
SS Top
Socks
Pants
Drinks Bottle
Frame Bag

All seem excellent value for the money. Tried them on when I got home and they fit pretty well.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2009)

How and were did you wear the last two items 


BSA said:


> They had plenty of stock in Sheffield.
> 
> I got:
> Shorts
> ...


----------



## BSA (8 May 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> How and were did you wear the last two items



I never mentioned wearing them 

I said i tried them on (the clothes on me, the bottle and bag on the bike) and they still fit pretty well!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2009)

Fair enough . I have to say I have never been disappointed with anything I have bought from Aldi or Lidl even considering the price.


BSA said:


> I never mentioned wearing them
> 
> I said i tried them on (the clothes on me, the bottle and bag on the bike) and they still fit pretty well!


----------



## johnnyh (8 May 2009)

grabbed 3 pairs of gloves for spares, tried one pair out and they are just as comfy as the Endura ones which cost 5 times as much.

Tempted to go back and grab a high viz jacket for the summer though, are they any good, and are they shower proof?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2009)

In my experience they are far better than the price suggests. Peter Storm quality at the least.


johnnyh said:


> Tempted to go back and grab a high viz jacket for the summer though, are they any good, and are they shower proof?


----------



## colinr (8 May 2009)

Any opinions/reviews on the track pumps yet? Lasted more than 24 hours?


----------



## garrilla (8 May 2009)

colinr said:


> Any opinions/reviews on the track pumps yet? Lasted more than 24 hours?




I had a session last night blowing every bike in the house/garden and a blowup bed.

While it does not feel very rugged - it feels like it could break at any moment - and its a little tight for shraeder valves everything did inflate to the the right psi without much trouble


----------



## colinr (8 May 2009)

That's not exactly a glowing report 
I think I'll put the fiver towards something better.


----------



## garrilla (8 May 2009)

Its a fiver afterall. I think if its treated kindly it will stay intact, but I don't think it could sustain much careless and aggressive use, well not the type that i'm given to when fixing that the _n_th punture in x days and the fffing patch has not taken...


----------



## KEEF (8 May 2009)

colinr said:


> That's not exactly a glowing report
> I think I'll put the fiver towards something better.



I've got one and you can't grumble for the money in fact I can't complain about any of Aldi's kit.Had a pair of crane tights for 3 years now and just starting to show wear


----------



## Domino (8 May 2009)

I just went to Aldi in Bridgewater and got a quite nice jacket for 14:99. It'll do me for knocking about I tell ya. No long lycra but some shorts. I would have liked long lycra, I want to cover up my chunky tree trunk calves!


----------



## johnnyh (8 May 2009)

popped back and picked up one of the lightweight jackets, fits in the saddle pack with the tubes, levers and multitool, so might just do a job in a shower.


----------



## Wigsie (8 May 2009)

BOLLOCKS! no aldi for 20 miles or so and i want a pair of £4 glasses, driving there and back just for them makes them more expensive!


----------



## Wigsie (8 May 2009)

ha ha I am an evil Genius!! Just sold the idea to the mrs.. she loves a bargain shop... neglected to tell her about the cycle gear just said "did you know there was an Aldi in Hythe" and she said "oooo can we go?" 

I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Matt (8 May 2009)

I got the glasses from the stalybridge store today. Had loads of stuff in. I might go and get some of the gloves tomorrow after reading the reviews on here. 

The glasses are great, they come with three lenses. Dark, yellow and clear

Bought aldi and lidl bike stuff loads of times. Always good quality and value


----------



## johnnyh (8 May 2009)

I passed on the glasses cause I have 2 pairs and some sunglasses, but on reflection might grab some as spare spares B)


----------



## Toby_2009 (8 May 2009)

Just been out in my lycra gear and with my new bike computer, all works brilliantly, really, really really, really pleased with it all BARGAIN!!!!!!!!!!B)


----------



## Wigsie (8 May 2009)

just got my glasses out the box, very impressed! were a few different styles of glasses some looked really cheap bt others are great!

Also bought a jersey which is an XL and a little tight, I would like to think they have come up small rather than me being to tubby but looks great for 6.99 will be a target for me to fit into by end of summer. The wife got some chocolate digestives and a sports bra!


----------



## zacklaws (9 May 2009)

I bought a soft shell jacket, glasses, socks and a shirt. Despite being quite a tight fit (XL, I'm 46 chest) the jacket is very comfortable once you have had it on a for a few minutes and you do not notice the tightness especially in the arms. Gave it a good run out in the strong winds yesterday and it was pleasant not to have a jacket that flapped about but could feel a bit of wind coming through on my bare arms, only drawback was I could not get the Aldi jersey off which I wore underneath when I got home. It was that sweaty I could not get it free from my body and over my head due to that short zip. Eventually I cooled down and dried off and it came off, otherwise it was going to be siccors to it or just rip it off. So much for the jacket being breathable.

Very impressed with the glasses, used the slightly tinted yellow lenses, only problem I found at 30mph into a 20mph headwind, downhill, eyes started to water though with the draft.

Socks, my feet tingled like hell after 20 miles when I got my shoes off.


----------



## Toby_2009 (9 May 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Socks, my feet tingled like hell after 20 miles when I got my shoes off.



why did your feet tingle?


----------



## zacklaws (9 May 2009)

Dammed if I know, probably due to bad circulation, perhaps the padding is not that effective, but there again I may have had them on the wrong feet as I see by the packaging now, they are designed to be worn on the correct foot with a little "R" and a "L" embroidered on the socks.


----------



## Tony B (9 May 2009)

My review on the track pump, its cheap it works and hasn't blown up yet, wouldn't like to go to max psi 125 , but for a fiver why not, one of my local LBS was trying to flog me a presta adapter for £4, Also bought some gloves and computer today, they must have really small hands in Germany as I ended up with an XL.


----------



## Domino (9 May 2009)

I got myself a jacket for 14.99 and a shirt for 6 quid. I went to the Bridgewater Aldi and the selection was a bit limited. Lots of pumps and drills but I've got a shed full of them anyway. I wanted some gloves but they didn't have any. Grrr.


----------



## albal (9 May 2009)

i got the L underwear, gloves and glasses. was tempted on the pump but it looked fragile upon closer inspection.Happy with what i purchased.
NO computers in the store tho' dammit...


----------



## yellowhammer (10 May 2009)

Sent my parents in today (I was at work, bah). I now have the pump, computer, gloves that don't fit and some dodgy-looking pants! Like albal, I thought the pump looked pretty poor quality but it works just fine. Dunno how accurate the gauge is though, anyone got any idea?


----------



## AlexInWonderland (10 May 2009)

i got the bike computer, its very good espeically for the money
Also the saddle bag, thats also good
The bottle and cage is cheap and good
I got the gloves in a medium assuming they would fit but they are tight and i cant help feeling its more comfortable without them

but for 16 quid altogether im pleased


----------



## MancRider78 (13 May 2009)

I got a pair of the interchangable glasses, only glasses in my store, with XL cycle undies, unlike the gloves they seem to be generous in sizing!!

Got the computer as well so when I get my bike will have to get LBS to fit it for me. Just hoping they have more left when I get to go back!!


----------



## Young Un (13 May 2009)

got this top : http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/58_9681.htm

THought it looked a bit retro so thought I would buy it seeing as it was only 7 quid.

Also got two more pairs of socks and some gloves, all of which is going to be trialled tonight for the first time


----------



## Toby_2009 (13 May 2009)

Young Un said:


> got this top : http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/58_9681.htm
> 
> THought it looked a bit retro so thought I would buy it seeing as it was only 7 quid.
> 
> Also got two more pairs of socks and some gloves, all of which is going to be trialled tonight for the first time



i wouldn't wear 2 pairs of socks if I were you!


----------



## Rockus (13 May 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> I got a pair of the interchangable glasses, only glasses in my store, with XL cycle undies, unlike the gloves they seem to be generous in sizing!!



Yeah the gloves are ridiculously small made - bought a size XL thinking that would be plenty sufficient...ended up giving them to my mini me.


----------



## HLaB (13 May 2009)

I've never needed to wear it, touch wood but my sister picked me up one of their showerproof jacket, I'm impressed with its size.


----------



## Bury Old Roader (20 May 2009)

*Aldi 09 soft shell jackets*



Rezillo said:


> I wanted a soft shell jacket but the material seemed very rubbery compared to my current Aldi one and I just couldn't get my arms down the sleeves, even on the L and XL sizes, and I haven't got particularly large arms!
> 
> John



Same here - I bought a medium this year but it's far too tight on the arms - and interesting to hear that larger sizes aren't much bigger on the arms. Also last year's Crane jackets (the first I bought from Aldi) had a little zip pocket on the front which I find incredibly useful - but I struggle to find the same feature on other 'budget' jackets (including at Decathlon). Anyone got any ideas?


----------

